# Opinions, pls! Husq ST424T vs Honda HSS724CT



## Grandexperiment

Looking for comments! Which one for our 600-foot driveway (pics below)...?

Our shortlist:

NEW ONE, since there's a dealer 1 hour away: *Ariens RapidTrak???*
Honda HSS724CT ($3,349 CAD)
Husqvarna ST424T ($3,799 CAD) with EFI, for good or bad - series specs
NEW ONE, per suggestion below: Honda HSS1332CT ($4,999 CAD)

The Husqvarna is new this year & that comes with its own risks, but I found this 



.



Honda or Husqvarna, because we want a local dealer.
We haven't decided if we'll go for a wider model. For now, 24" for comparison.
We don't have a vehicle for a blade.
We wouldn't use an ATV other than for snowblowing & don't want to spend that much $. 
We're fit and willing to try a snowblower since, generally, feedback has been that it's plausible with the right machine.

Thank you, all!


----------



## ST1100A

I would stick with the long proven reliability of the Honda. I have had too many bad experiences with the LCT engines on the Husqvarna's and their EFI is new with too many bugs in it yet. Give that about 5 to 10 years till they get all of them worked out, plus trying to get parts for their engines, and the cost to repair or replace the EFI systems when they go bad, which they do fail quite frequently. Those China LCT motors are junk to begin with, we have scrapped so many of them its not funny, they aren't worth fixing, and many of the problems were from brand new, poor assembly at the factory with no quality control at all.
The Husqvarna aren't built as well as everyone thinks. With a lot of cable control mechanisms that fail turning and raising-lowering the chute and breaking the plastic parts they are made with.
I would give them a few years to see how they hold up, especially the hydro transmissions, because if they are a Hydro-Gear unit, watch out. They are very failure prone, and when the dogs wear out in them for the steering, which they do wear easily, the machine will not move forward or reverse at all, and you cant check the oil level in them, which they do need replacement and Husqvarna doesnt know that and wont tell you.
Those steering dogs are like shifting a manual transmission without using the clutch to disengage power to them when they are slipping in and out of engagement. It wears the "Dove-tail" off of them and then they wont stay engaged, they will jump out under a load.
And some of the flimsy metal they are built with will scare you
With the long driveway you have pictured I would go with something built to last and rugged like the Honda with their proven reliability.
All of the extra electrical and electronic parts will fail at some point and are nothing but headaches. Those fancy items look nice if you dont use the machine, but when they fail, you are out a lot of money for repair and out a machine because of breakdown.
You can really hear the engine struggle in the video, they are no-where near as powerful as they claim.


----------



## Zavie

I'd stretch the budget a bit and get the Honda HSS1332CT. IMHO it's not a matter of one brand model vs another it's about getting the correct machine to get the job done, period. So unless this snowblower is a temporary solution, (in that case get the Honda for resale value), then get a better machine for the job than those 2.
Also, as long as you have found Paul's Movingsnow site you can always contact him for his opinion concerning your situation. Without fail, Paul always reply's to any comments and questions I have asked over the past 4 years.


----------



## Oneacer

@Zavie,


That's a nice site, Movingsnow.com, I will be visiting it frequently for interesting reading


----------



## ST1100A

Yes I would definitely go with a larger machine to get that job done quicker. He would be out there half the day with a smaller 24 inch machine vs. a 32 inch to get the job done quicker.
If you get a bigger machine, dont skimp on it, go with the proven reliability of a commercial grade machine like the Honda, those Husky's aren't built all that well/solid.
People are buying off the name "Husqvarna", thinking of the bikes built back in the 70's, and they are not built like that anymore. All their stuff is built pretty cheap and people get upset when they find out they are pretty much worthless today.
The power equipment is constantly falling apart and in need of constant repair or scrapping. Not to "Knock" them, but I would stay away from anything with the "Husqvarna" name on it that is made today.


----------



## Hanky

I will let you know what I decide after going to my dealer and looking them both over. as my dealer sells Honda and Husky and the the snow blower mechanic is the one that does the sales and not the guys at the front (Auto Parts store) Hope a day or 2 is not to late . I am thinking a wider machine also but want to look and see first.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

I bought a brand new HSS928 and returned it to the dealer because of the clogging issues, very disappointed in the Honda. I chose not to re-jet the carburetor and replace the chute on a brand new top dollar and supposedly top of the line snowblower, to me, that's just crazy.

After that, I purchased a Husqvarna ST324P (wheels, not tracks) "300 Series" snowblower and am very happy with the Husky, it does its job very well. 5 year bumper to bumper warranty, 10 year cast iron component warranty and less than half the price of the Honda, but the Honda was a 28" tracks and the Husky a 24" wheels to be fair on pricing.

I have not seen the "400 Series" so I have no experience with those, but I do like my "300 Series".

For the area that you want to clear I would definitely go with a bigger blower.

The 324 Husky handles this "EOD" very well.


----------



## Grandexperiment

(Thank you, everyone! With all your help I felt I knew more than the dang sales guys! I really value your input.)

There IS an Ariens dealer an hour away...

From Paul's movingsnow.com:

> "2019 review: Honda 2-Stage Snow Blowers - 
Honda HSS928ATD, Honda HSS724ATD, and Honda HSS1332ATD. Yes, the Honda 2-stage machines did not make the list and probably won’t. Yes, I know they have the Honda engine, everyone, raves about. Yes, They throw a plume of snow a long way. But, they are just too expensive for no electric start, (a $200 option), underpowered, and plug with wet snow. Plus with the older style antique track drive system they are slow. You can actually buy the Troy-Bilt Arctic Storm XP 34 Snow Thrower or Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for half the price and have a much higher capacity, more heavy-duty snow blower. If you need a tracked machine the *Ariens RapidTrak* is the best choice.

Since we have a dirt/gravel/rock driveway:
> Impeller diameter, Impeller speed, the way the impeller is designed (cups or paddles), engine size, engine rpm, snow offloading, and impeller gap [all matter].

> The gap is based on the speed, and how long you want the snow blower to last. In other words a small gap (like the Honda snow blowers) will give you longer throw but if the gap is too small (like the Honda) gravel going through the machine will tear up and wear out the housing. If it’s not designed right the gravel will actually wedge into the impeller and either seize up the machine or bend the impellers. If you get it right (*like the Ariens*) they will throw a long ways, throw lots of snow, throw wet snow and gravel won’t wreck the machine. In fact, I’ve had baseball sized rocks in an Ariens and the way its designed they bounce back out the front.

Still considering the other but now I've written Paul about the Ariens Platinum SHO Rapidtrak 28, too. 

YOU all knew this wouldn't be so simple, didn't you...


----------



## Grandexperiment

SnowCat in Bend said:


> I bought a brand new HSS928 and returned it ...very disappointed in the Honda...
> 
> After that, I purchased a Husqvarna ST324P (wheels, not tracks) "300 Series" snowblower and am very happy with the Husky
> 
> I would definitely go with a bigger blower.


Great feedback, thank you. It's so hard to weigh all the different opinions.

When you say 'bigger blower,' I assume that you mean wider than 24".

Thx again.


----------



## Hanky

I did not realize that there was a Ariens dealer in the valley. But Myself never seen a Ariens blowing snow just pictures. I have heard they are great is all I can go by.


----------



## Zavie

Troy Bilt Artic Storm, Ariens? Now this is getting interesting.


----------



## Hanky

Yes in deed interesting, back when I bought my Toro my dealer told me about Ariens and he thought they were the best but there were no dealers in Canada with in a couple hundred miles but now that has changed seems a dealer is 2 hrs away from me. Wish I was in the market for a blower now I can go shopping....


----------



## superbuick

I honestly wouldn't bother with Paul's advice - he does nice detailed videos and seems to know some things about the models he reviews, but he is badly biased towards some brands and adamantly against others (Honda for instance). As such, you can't really take his advice on a new model.

For my money I'd get the Honda for what its worth.


----------



## Zavie

@Grandexperiment, what Ariens RapidTrak are you looking at and how much is it for you?


----------



## Grandexperiment

@Zavie I think I've decided against an Ariens primarily because the dealer is too far from us for servicing (we don't have a truck to move it so every visit we'd incur transport costs, too). If I were considering it, I'd still have reservations about the Auto Turn & would need to research it more.

Local dealer prices:
- Platinum 28 RapidTrak SHO (369cc Ariens AX engine) - *$3686* CAD 
- Professional 28 Hydro RapidTrak (420 cc Ariens Polar Force by Briggs & Stratton) - *$4619* CAD
- Professional 32 Hydro RapidTrak (420 cc Ariens Polar Force by Briggs & Stratton) - *$5049* CAD


----------



## Miles

superbuick said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother with Paul's advice - he does nice detailed videos and seems to know some things about the models he reviews, but he is badly biased towards some brands and adamantly against others (Honda for instance). As such, you can't really take his advice on a new model.
> 
> For my money I'd get the Honda for what its worth.


I'd go with the Honda as well. It has a sensor that stops the auger if it hits a stick or a big rock instead of breaking a shear pin. No other manufacturer has this option and it really helps on a long driveway with debris. In the midst of a big snow and at the end of the driveway, you don't want to have to stop and try to figure out how to change a shear pin! 

Paul does nice videos, but has limited experience with the Hondas. He does not show tests of them under real world conditions like the brands he recommends. I just see second-hand reviews about the Hondas from summer trade shows. Hondas are expensive, but they have put their money into the product. They are well-built and last for 25-30 years.


----------



## Lunta

superbuick said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother with Paul's advice - he does nice detailed videos and seems to know some things about the models he reviews, but he is badly biased towards some brands and adamantly against others (Honda for instance). As such, you can't really take his advice on a new model.
> 
> For my money I'd get the Honda for what its worth.


+1. Good intentions on the movingsnow website, and some great info for beginners. But I wouldn't trust everything on there. 

I remember reading that 208cc was the absolute minimum recommendation for a 2-stage blower. With that advice, my (super performing) YT660 wouldn't have even been in my sights. :surprise:


----------



## Zavie

Lunta said:


> +1. Good intentions on the movingsnow website, and some great info for beginners. But I wouldn't trust everything on there.
> 
> I remember reading that 208cc was the absolute minimum recommendation for a 2-stage blower. With that advice, my (super performing) YT660 wouldn't have even been in my sights. :surprise:


Yes, that's what his site is, a place you can educate yourself before going out shopping so at least you have the basics
So what sites do you have in Finland that you recommend we look at to get educated on snowblowers? Lots of snow so I figure must be great numerous sites, can't wait just plz post links, thanks!


----------



## Zavie

Grandexperiment said:


> @Zavie I think I've decided against an Ariens primarily because the dealer is too far from us for servicing (we don't have a truck to move it so every visit we'd incur transport costs, too). If I were considering it, I'd still have reservations about the Auto Turn & would need to research it more.
> 
> Local dealer prices:
> - Platinum 28 RapidTrak SHO (369cc Ariens AX engine) - *$3686* CAD
> - Professional 28 Hydro RapidTrak (420 cc Ariens Polar Force by Briggs & Stratton) - *$4619* CAD
> - Professional 32 Hydro RapidTrak (420 cc Ariens Polar Force by Briggs & Stratton) - *$5049* CAD


If you researched Auto Turn on the web you would find folks that like and folks that don't, lol. With Ariens out of the picture then I'd go back to my earlier post, post #3 and seriously consider the Honda HSS1332CT.


----------



## Lunta

Zavie said:


> So what sites do you have in Finland that you recommend we look at to get educated on snowblowers? Lots of snow so I figure must be great numerous sites, can't wait just plz post links, thanks!


Come along now Zavie, no need to bring a sack of sarcasm to the discussion. But hey ho, we can play together if you want 

Much of the discussion about snowblowers in Finland happens on general chat websites or forums devoted to subjects other than pure snowblowing. Despite the large amount of snow, a population of only 5 million doesn't generate quite the same amount of internet traffic as the US. I guess that's the reason most of us Europeans are here.

I'm sure some non-US websites do exist somewhere, where there is a myriad of useful snowblower information. But before anyone wastes times looking those out for you Zavie, please remind us again which other languages you understand?


----------



## Stability

With those prices and that type of driveway, perhaps consider a used truck and plow. Just a thought.


----------



## Zavie

Lunta said:


> Come along now Zavie, no need to bring a sack of sarcasm to the discussion. But hey ho, we can play together if you want
> 
> Much of the discussion about snowblowers in Finland happens on general chat websites or forums devoted to subjects other than pure snowblowing. Despite the large amount of snow, a population of only 5 million doesn't generate quite the same amount of internet traffic as the US. I guess that's the reason most of us Europeans are here.
> 
> I'm sure some non-US websites do exist somewhere, where there is a myriad of useful snowblower information. But before anyone wastes times looking those out for you Zavie, please remind us again which other languages you understand?


No sarcasm intended, but you are free to believe what you want. As far as other languages, Google translate does really well translating the written word and there are apps that translate spoken languages in real time. So anything specific to snowblower info would be great. Learning about machines we will probably never see over here would be cool.


----------



## Grandexperiment

Miles said:


> It has a sensor that stops the auger if it hits a stick or a big rock instead of breaking a shear pin. No other manufacturer has this option and it really helps on a long driveway with debris. In the midst of a big snow and at the end of the driveway, you don't want to have to stop and try to figure out how to change a shear pin!


I haven't heard of this sensor at all. Definitely sounds appealing, but even their website specs don't mention it.


----------



## Miles

Yes, they don't make a big deal about it, but the US Honda HSS1332 has a sensor that stops the machine if there is a stick or rock or rope or newspaper in the auger. Instead of breaking a shear bolt, you just remove the object and keep working. Here's a link to [email protected]'s explanation of the system:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...works-auger-protection-system-hss1332atd.html

"The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine."


----------



## Grandexperiment

Miles said:


> Yes, they don't make a big deal about it, but the US Honda HSS1332 has a sensor that stops the machine if there is a stick or rock or rope or newspaper in the auger. Instead of breaking a shear bolt, you just remove the object and keep working. Here's a link to [email protected]'s explanation of the system:
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...works-auger-protection-system-hss1332atd.html
> 
> "The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine."


Thanks for that.


----------



## Grandexperiment

Stability said:


> With those prices and that type of driveway, perhaps consider a used truck and plow. Just a thought.


I appreciate your comment because it gave me pause this morning now that we are looking at these prices (when I started this research I was thinking :icon-embarrassed: $1500, not $4000). But, we're still willing to give this a try. We can learn basics but don't have mechanical experience and adding an old truck to our mix just isn't our first choice. In a season or two, we may learn otherwise.


----------



## Lunta

Zavie said:


> As far as other languages, Google translate does really well translating the written word


GoogleTranslate does not work well with Finnish-English. Allow me to demonstrate.

Here's a link from the first Finnish snowblower discussion I found with an internet search:

https://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/t/10137321/lumilinko--


And here is GoogleTranslate's output:




> Snow blower..
> 
> Talavi is coming
> 9/22/2011 7:40 PM
> 
> report, notify
> What would be the best brand when it comes to self-propelled snow throwers? A track-driven snowmobile and snowstorm can fly from the horn.
> 
> 94 comments
> 
> 
> Vote for
> 
> Comment
> 
> Ice
> Replies
> The oldest
> 
> biphasic and isokon
> 9/30/2011 12:01 AM
> 
> Why tracked? Do you drive snow from the roof?
> I've been trolleying for almost 20 years, driving five private yard and church parking lots.
> Telavehettä I've tried it, but stiff ride.
> As long as you look that the wheel is big enough, maybe not the smallest in cubes, the secret of longevity is not Chinese, so you can.
> Unless you are driving at a steady pace, the snow of a water sledge is nothing to them.
> But sometimes the snow has been such that the machine is drowning, so calmly go to feed the snow.
> Now that I am looking for a new one, maybe I will put the wheel brake on my device, make it easier to turn. If the present starts as easily as the old one, there is hardly any need for an electric start. Have a good drink and once again get started.
> Teku's winter machine on the spin and played well.
> So, being a winter machine is important.
> May I have some advice for you.
> But I would only see the need for a crawler for the maintenance of larger roofs there, I don't really think there is any other need, but I suppose there are many.


Beautiful isn't it?


----------



## Steep&Deep

I’m no expert but man, with a driveway that size you definitely want a bigger machine! At the least a wider blower, small tractor with a blower attachment. I would say try to find a cheap used truck and plow set up. Save yourself A LOT of TIME and aggravation. But if you insist on just a walk behind blower you can't go wrong with a Honda, I have a lot of small equipment and those Honda engines always start right up and last forever. Of course if you take care of them. Good Luck!


----------



## Frankenblower

Honda is good, but if it was me i would be looking for a used tractor and blower for that size a driveway, makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Zavie

Lunta said:


> GoogleTranslate does not work well with Finnish-English. Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> Here's a link from the first Finnish snowblower discussion I found with an internet search:
> 
> https://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/t/10137321/lumilinko--
> 
> 
> And here is GoogleTranslate's output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful isn't it?


Yeah, you are right. I use Google Translate for German-English and it does a pretty good job. Got interested in German Kukko pullers while working on Laycock J-Type overdrives installed in Volvo's and Triumphs. the Volvo manuals would feature amazing looking pullers that I traced to the Kukko brand. That was about 12 years ago. Way better price wise to use Ebay Germany and purchase used. I've been buying and selling there ever since. Thanks for posting the chat!


----------



## Lunta

Zavie said:


> I use Google Translate for German-English and it does a pretty good job.


I agree! A very understandable language pair on google translate. I guess it’s because they are both in the same indo-European language family, and have similar sentence structure.

Snow coming for us next week! 😁


----------



## Doublenn

Wondering if you decided yet and I'm to late to share my thoughts?

Looks like a **** of a driveway to clear, depending on the snow you get. I wish you luck!

Definately you are looking for something more commercial grade. It is a big job to clear a few feet of snow off that size of driveway, especially with hills. Tracked blower for sure. It will be a $4000+ blower. On the plus side you have an easier time narrowing it down than most.

If Yamaha available to you check them out, the 1332. Honda 1332 or 1336 are next. Those are the best. Their reputation is for reliability and performance, at a commercial level. Nothing else is really in the same class for proven quality. 

My Yamaha is over 20yrs old used hard in one of the snowiest places in North America and starts every time. Honda has the same rep. Both make their own motors in Japan, not China. And the Japanese know snow, holding world record snowfalls. They make the craziest, most powerful and best performing walk behind blowers in the world. Like 40+ diesel powered monsters they should just about put seats on and drive around instead.

Ariens and Husky are next. Bit cheaper in price and quality but both have ok reps. Go big, whatever brand, like the 430T for husky.

Consider a bigger machine, like a tractor. Kubota B2650 or bigger. BX would do but take longer. Or whatever other tractor brand similar size. You'll get lots of use besides snow clearing out of it. Even with one, you will still want a blower to do walks/paths, close to buildings, etc so get one regardless. It will do you for a few winters at least, beats a shovel!

Good luck this winter!


----------



## Zavie

He probably decided to move into town and no longer needs anything. In town you've got coffee, donuts, etc....


----------



## Brent Holm

Looking at the pictures, I would say that the FIRST $3000 investment needs to be in the driveway. You need to pull a ditch on the high side and culvert it to the low side so you can fix that erosion you have. The whole thing needs to be raised 6-8 inches and crowned properly and graded at least every other year. Then you need to expose as much of it as possible to daylight. I know people love the privacy of a shaded drive but that vegatation is NOT your friend in the winter, cut it down, cut it way back. I would never attempt to snowblow that. You will ruin what ever blower you choose in short order. Get a decent blower, use it around the house, pay for snow removal, after you fix the road... You are going to find out you are in way over your head if you live where it snows a lot. I plow rural driveways in the mountains during the winter, been doing it over 15 years here and previously 15 years of plowing in Minnesota. I think fixing the driveway should be first, hire a plow service second and get a blower third for around the house. Good Luck


----------



## Oneacer

Just get one of these and be done with it ….


----------



## LawnToro

I'd go for the Honda as well. The Husqvarna uses one of those chinese Honda Knockoff engines.


----------



## Oneacer

Or if you have a lot of time, money and knowledge …..


----------

